# Paph. Delophyllum



## OR.O (Nov 24, 2015)

I got a new entry here! it is just arrived
Paphiopedilum Delophyllum ( Delenatii x Glaucophyllum )


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2015)

So far-so good.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Omg!!! Is the color real??
Very nice! 
The color does fade out a bit after a flower has been open for few days.
Would love to see it open and how the color stays.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice shade of pink, lovely.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2015)

Color looks great. Let's hope the shape is as good.


----------



## abax (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to seeing this flower fully open.
The color is striking.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 25, 2015)

Ive never seen one that pink - cant wait


----------



## Trithor (Nov 26, 2015)

Great color prospects! I am looking forward to a picture of it fully open


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2015)

Any update???


----------



## OR.O (Dec 10, 2015)

update 





something went wrong ! 
it was opening during the transport


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 10, 2015)

It's still not open all the way??
But that color is fantastic!!!!

Please grow it well and send me a division in the future.


----------



## OR.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> It's still not open all the way??
> But that color is fantastic!!!!
> 
> Please grow it well and send me a division in the future.



I think that the problem is that the flower was opening during the transport from Germany to Italy.. And if that was not enough the shipping has delayed

the flower is ''locked'' in that way


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh, well, what can you do? 
but you have more buds to open and hopefully they will open up normally.
Time will tell.
For now, at least you know that it has great deep pink color, which is not common for this type of hybrids at all.
Most often, they are very pale pink.


----------



## OR.O (Jan 14, 2016)

probably the third time is the good one !




Paphiopedilum Delophyllum by osvaldo Rozzo




Paphiopedilum Delophyllum by osvaldo Rozzo


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2016)

Good luck.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice color.


----------



## Justin (Jan 14, 2016)

Dang that's pink!


----------



## abax (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh noooo, transport trauma! The flowers look extremely
promising...very pink and very fuzzy. Keep us informed
on the progress of this one please.


----------



## troy (Jan 14, 2016)

There is only 1 flower this is not awardable!!! haha j.k. very nice color, looks promising!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 15, 2016)

They must of used the dunkel (vinicolor) variety of delenatii in this cross. I'm surprised nobody has jumped on this idea. In other words, you can all have one if you look for the right cross.


----------



## myxodex (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice Delophyllum, one to look out for.
thanks for posting


----------



## OR.O (Jan 17, 2016)

Paphiopedilum Delophyllum by osvaldo Rozzo




Paphiopedilum Delophyllum by osvaldo Rozzo




Paphiopedilum Delophyllum by osvaldo Rozzo




Paphiopedilum Delophyllum by osvaldo Rozzo


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 17, 2016)

much nicer than the paler variety most of us have.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2016)

I like the graceful stance.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 20, 2016)

I love the color! much better than the typical form. 
Cool leaves too!


----------

